# All done



## rhoffart (Dec 7, 2011)

It seems like it takes me forever to get the labels printed and applied. Also the capsules take time. But I finally got these ready for storage.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2011)

Bout time! Looking good. 

What type of Chard is that on the left?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice looking and worth the patience. I'm assuming you bought the bottles to get all the same. Looking great, whats next?


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Bout time! Looking good.
> 
> What type of Chard is that on the left?



Well, the inkjet labels were junk. So I upgraded my work printer to color laser, had to order more labels ... you know, excuses, excuses


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 7, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice looking and worth the patience. I'm assuming you bought the bottles to get all the same. Looking great, whats next?



B8, B9 and B10 are in carboys going through MLF ... two Cabs and one Merlot from grapes.

Yea, new bottles. I don't drink it fast enough


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 7, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> What type of Chard is that on the left?


That's my Outback ... MM Masters


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats why me and Dan use the horizontal encapsular, 30 bottles in under a minute!


----------



## Flem (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice, Rick!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys, it's always nice to get to the finished product. Now we got to wait at least 12 months.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2011)

You should have bought a case of splits and made a couple for each batch so you could sample one at 6mo, 9mo......

Just in case their ready a little early!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You should have bought a case of splits and made a couple for each batch so you could sample one at 6mo, 9mo......
> 
> Just in case their ready a little early!



Is a split a 375?

I have two 375's from each kit, I didn't label them they still have the painters tape on them as their markings.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, sounds like your covered then!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 8, 2011)

Really nice, Rick. Did you buy all those bottles? If so, where and at what price, may I ask?


----------



## robie (Dec 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You should have bought a case of splits and made a couple for each batch so you could sample one at 6mo, 9mo......
> 
> Just in case their ready a little early!



Great job and lots of work, I know.

I love using those splits!!! I like to make at least 4 splits from each batch.

Age-wise, have you noticed the splits seem to be a little behind the bigger bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2011)

No, they may actually be a little ahead. I have been using smaller corks (1.5" instead of 1.75 "). Seems like they get a bit more air in and age a tiny bit faster. Corks are supposedly #9 but they go in a little bit easier than my custom corks that I use on the 750's.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 8, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Really nice, Rick. Did you buy all those bottles? If so, where and at what price, may I ask?



I got them from George. He gets all my business unless he don't stock something. Actually it's not even close to what I thought I was getting. I opened them and said "crap" and my wife came out and said "oh, I really like them". So as you guessed ... I like them too.

#5326 ... $14.99 case


----------



## robie (Dec 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> No, they may actually be a little ahead. I have been using smaller corks (1.5" instead of 1.75 "). Seems like they get a bit more air in and age a tiny bit faster. Corks are supposedly #9 but they go in a little bit easier than my custom corks that I use on the 750's.



Sorry about that! I said slower meant meant faster. Yep, the larger the volume, the slower the aging process tends to be, all else equal.

I use the #8, 1.5 inch in my splits, because I have a bunch that size, which I don't use for anything else but splits.


----------



## robie (Dec 8, 2011)

rhoffart said:


> I got them from George. He gets all my business unless he don't stock something. Actually it's not even close to what I thought I was getting. I opened them and said "crap" and my wife came out and said "oh, I really like them". So as you guessed ... I like them too.
> 
> #5326 ... $14.99 case



Momma is happy, so Rick is happy, too.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2011)

And if Momma ain't happy ain't no one happy as they say........


----------



## JohnT (Dec 8, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You should have bought a case of splits and made a couple for each batch so you could sample one at 6mo, 9mo......
> 
> Just in case their ready a little early!



SPLITS???? {SMACK}. just use normal size bottles, but invite a friend. (I hear that folks from New Jersey make excellent friends.)


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnT said:


> SPLITS???? {SMACK}. just use normal size bottles, but invite a friend. (I hear that folks from New Jersey make excellent friends.)



If you get too cold up there ... come on down. San Antonio is a great winter getaway.

I just can't bring myself to bottle 31 bottles. So I always have 30-750's and 2-375's.


----------

